# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  Можно ли обучиться игре на фортепиано, играя на синтезаторе?

## alisa1

Вопрос очень актуальный.
Если говорить об обучении маленьких детей, о самом начале, когда руку прежде всего надо поставить и клавиши еще слишком велики для ребенка, то, возможно, да. Для этого лучше приобрести синтезатор с неполноразмерными, маленькими клавишами. К сожалению, сейчас не выпускают такие синтезаторы с активной молоточковой клавиатурой. С маленькими клавишами выпускают только сенсорные, активные клавиатуры, рассчитанные только на "контакт", не имитирующие механику живого пиано.  
Но занятия не должны вестись ТОЛЬКО на синтезаторе. Упражнения по отработке артикуляции нужно обязательно производить на живом пианино или рояле. Для детей  есть масса упражнений, рассчитанных на маленькую руку при игре на  живом фортепиано. Они не требуют "растяжки" и напряжения ввиду еще не сформировавшейся руки.

Почему нельзя дальше обучаться на синтезаторе, когда ребенок уже подрос, после 10 лет?

Здесь включаются  моменты чисто осязательные, имеющие отношение к нашей голове и к современным средствам коммуникации.

Дело в том, что у синтезатором и электропиано клавиши пластиковые, а у живого - пианино деревянные или, как у старинного, из слоновой кости.
Следуя правильной школе, вы никогда не научитесь правильно играть в силу неправильных ощущений при осязании.
К сожалению, больше мне сложно что-то добавить. Все же игра на фортепиано, которая есть великое искусство и таинство, и уравнивание такой игры по ощущениям с прикосновением к пластиковому гаджету или компьютерной клавиатуре  - вещи недопустимые, ведущие, скорее, к регрессу, чем к прогрессу. Вопрос касается именно головы и самое главное - слуха.  Играть лучше все-таки на фортепиано, а не на собственной голове. Если вы хотите, чтобы не было нарушений по слуху, не возникало чувство заложенности в ушах и шума, неприятных болевых ощущений при громких высоких звуках, если вы хотите избежать "автоматизации" и "роботизации" в формировании личности, а также торможения в развитии памяти - то лучше на синтезаторе не играть. А если и играть, то очень ограниченное время, эпизодически. Иначе вырастет робот, а не человек.
Не в этом ли кроется секрет особой одаренности детей, играющих на живых пианино, а не на синтезаторе? И опять хочется апеллировать к ноосфере Вернадского, которая хранит всю информацию о музыкантах прошлого, которые играли все же не на синтезаторе. Соприкоснуться с эгрегором великих пианистов и музыкантов наверняка возможно, но на синтезаторе однозначно - нет. Это продукт 21 века.
Удачи в приобретении инструмента!

----------


## PAN

Параллельное мнение о деревянных клавишах...

Любое приобретение начинается с вопроса "Зачем???"...

А зачем, собственно, приобретается пианино??? Какие задачи ставит перед собой конкретная семья??? 

Приведу простой пример из самой настоящей жизни - из своей...

Старшая дочь идет в музыкальную школу - Ура!!! Покупаем пианино, большое, деревянное, советское... 
Пылесосим его, с грехом пополам настраиваем... Ура!!!
Да, строй будет разъезжаться каждые полгода, да, звук не концертный, да - вид совковый... Но цена никакая, а покупать инструмент за большие деньги для маленького *потенциального* пианиста - неоправданный риск...
Поэтому при покупке данного пианино ответ на вопрос зачем был  прост - затем, что учиться играть на пианино без пианино - это как учиться плавать в бассейне без воды, но покупать *хорошее* пианино без уверенности, что через год не придется продавать за полцены - тупо жалко денег... А потому покупаем дешевенькое, ибо да - учиться нужно на молоточковом механизме, а не на пластиковых кнопках, но дорогое и хорошее покупать пока боимся, 

У нас трое детей, все трое музыцируют... В квартире шумновато, и это мягко сказано... Да и очередь у инструмента иногда формируется...
Купить еще один такой же комод??? А куда ставить??? Да и не всякое ухо выдержит одновременное звучание двух инструментов, играющих каждое свое...
А когда у мамы болит голова??? А когда у младшего температура??? А если жалко соседей...

Со временем пришло понимание, что неплохо бы приделать к пианино регулятор громкости или возможность подключать наушники... А так как сие технически невыполнимо - то решили купить электронное пианино...
Не пластиковую игрушку, а именно пианино...

Купили CASIO CDP-220R... Зачем??? Ну - чтобы играть в хорошие наушники и при этом не мешать никому... Или не в наушники, а потихонечку, чтобы папа слышал и делал замечания, но в соседней комнате можно было учить английский или спокойно разговаривать в полголоса...
Звук по сравнению с деревянной стариной - обалденный... Настраивать не надо... Да - отличие в касании есть, но не критичное, особенно для первых классов...

В работе постоянно оба инструмента... Дети растут, имея навык работы с обеими системами... По моему скромному мнению - это хорошо...
Преподаватели в музшколе поделились поровну - молодые за прогресс, старики за классику... При этом старики признают, что прикасаться к электронному пианино им не доводилось, но "тем не менее"...  Все довольно скучно и ожидаемо...)))

К слову - тот же Денис Мацуев новинками не брезгует - дома держит пианолку и в гастролях просит в гостиничный номер ставить, чтобы можно было в наушниках поиграть...

Единственный приличный обзор и разговор на тему, найденный мной в сети - 



Про маленькие руки и размер клавиш - поговорим отдельно... Но мое мнение - учиться нужно сразу на полноразмерной клавиатуре...

----------

nezabudka-8s (11.10.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Купили CASIO CDP-220R


У меня на работе такое же. Норм. :Ok:  После того, как стала на нём играть, к деревянному классическому пианино возвращаться уже не хочется. Видно, превращаюсь в робота.  :Grin:  



> Иначе вырастет робот, а не человек.


Как страшно жить! :Vah:

----------


## alisa1

Я не знаю, как у кого... Я уже говорила, что ТОЛЬКО на синтезаторе лучше не играть. Допустимо и на синтезаторе, и на пианино. 
Я профессионал, но у меня от пластикового синтезатора склеиваются пальцы, приобретая вид лапок таксы. Четыре пальца вытянуты, а большой прилипает к ним. Какие-то руки, похожие на китайские. :))) Шутка. :))) Может, поэтому корейцы едят собак? :) Злая шутка, но как-то пришло на ум после всего этого. Техника при этом просаживается очень сильно, появляется какая-то женственность в игре, которая для моего стиля и школы весьма не характерна. Руки становятся откровенно слабыми. 
Про деревянные синтезаторы, деревянные клавинолы с датчиками,  это вообще лучше молчать, там как одной рукой играешь. Это вообще электроскрипка в моем понимании. Для девочек - исключено.
Так что вот такой вот я "барометр". :) Извините, наболело.

----------


## alisa1

> У меня на работе такое же. Норм. После того, как стала на нём играть, к деревянному классическому пианино возвращаться уже не хочется. Видно, превращаюсь в робота.  
> Как страшно жить!


Да нет, это вы из робота еще не превратились в человека. :))))

Кстати, это очень серьезно для девочек и женщин, для которых руки это и есть, собственно, голова.
Знаете, если вы когда-нибудь читали Карлоса Кастанеду, там есть такой очень важный постулат: перед сном посмотри на свои руки и запомни, как они выглядят, а для того, чтобы проснуться в осознанном сновидении, просто надо вспомнить, как выглядят именно ваши руки. Это основная техника Кастенеды по осознанным сновидениям. Она касается визуализации собственных рук для удержания осознания. 
Если это практиковать, то потом выясняется, что ваших рук-то и нет. Вы видите не свои руки, но вы этого не понимаете, потому что вы ЗАБЫЛИ, как на самом деле выглядят ваши руки, именно ваши. Вот как все печально. :( То, что вам кажется, что нормально, то это вы, скорее, всего, спите наяву. Так во всяком случае объяснял это Дон Хуан, учитель Касанеды. 
Извиняюсь за то, что так нудно и длинно. Просто хотелось как-то объяснить, что в 21 веке не совсем все так, как было в 20-ом, когда синтезаторы уже были. Хотя мне кажется, я тогда сама спала. :)

----------


## PAN

> Допустимо и на синтезаторе, и на пианино.


Допустим - у меня есть грузовик... ЧТо я делаю с помощью этого устройства??? Правильно - перевожу грузы... Он для этого и предназначен, и покупался именно с этой целью... Было бы глупо и не рачительно кататься на нем на рыбалку, подвозить тещу до супермаркета - настолько же глупо и неправильно, как перевозить многотонные грузы на легковушке... 

Так и в данном разговоре - каждый девайс для своих целей... :Meeting:  И нив коем разе не порекомендую глупенький "синтизатор" для обучения юного пианиста - понимать фортепиано нужно только к настоящему инструменту, лучше даже открыть его для ребенка, чтобы увидел внутренности и понял, как происходит звук... Пусть стучит по клавише до осознания...))) А уже потом - можно и к электронному, но тоже именно к пианино... А если к оному прикручен в виде бонуса "синтезаторный блок" (хотя чаще это конечно банк готовых звуков и аккомпанементов) - чтож, тоже неплохо, особенно для малявок...))) 

К слову о привыкании к определенным клавишам - да, такое есть, но сие есть плохо...

Вижу, как ученики, натасканные на виртуозность на своих Октавах и Аккордах, приезжают на конкурсы, садятся за рояль - и у них пальцы в нем вязнут...

Вывод - для исполнителя важно и нужно менять клавиши почаще... Для ученика - тоже не помешает...





> Извиняюсь за то, что так нудно и длинно. Просто хотелось как-то объяснить,


Да нормально все... Для этого мы тут и живем - для общения...

----------


## alisa1

> Вижу, как ученики, натасканные на виртуозность на своих Октавах и Аккордах, приезжают на конкурсы, садятся за рояль - и у них пальцы в нем вязнут...
> 
> Вывод - для исполнителя важно и нужно менять клавиши почаще... Для ученика - тоже не помешает...


Пальцы вязнут из-за того, что у пианино немного другая механика. У рояля вроде Стенвэя там что-то наподобие тройного дна, и чтобы его продавить нужно иметь очень крепкие пальцы. К сожалению, не все педагоги умеют запрограммировать ученика на прочность. Это уже - минусы педагогические, а не ученика. Вот в моей школе есть специальные упражнения именно на прочность. Тогда потом садишься на любой инструмент и все звучит.

Вот например запись концерта Сергея Дрезнина, ученика Берлина Бориса Моисеевича, доцента Академии Гнесиных. Моя учительница тоже у него училась, поэтому я хорошо слышу разницу и могу это объяснить и доказать. Берлин создал целую школу, только ее замалчивают специально.
http://linkis.com/qTaHF

Обратите внимание
1. На посадку пианиста, на крепкие пальцы
2. На особую стройность в звучании аккордов (без кваканий)
3. На особый стиль игры, как бы "неженский".
4. На очень ясную и четкую фортепианную артикуляцию. На внятную артикуляцию, потому что фортепианная сродни человеческой речи.
5. На то, как абсолютно ясно прослушивается сложная скрябиновская фактура при игре.

Это вот, в принципе, эталон игры. Самое что интересное, что у нас чем лучше пианист играет, тем меньше ему дают играть. :) Чтоб не выделялся на фоне всеобщей фортепианной "безликости", извините. Уехал в Германию - что и следовало ожидать. :( Когда его послушаешь, то сразу видно, что все что нам пичкают за деньги в Консерватории просто профанация и обычная игра - не более того.

Вот сайт, на котором С. Дрезнин кое-что выложил. http://boris-berlin-piano-art.org/si...ml#videobottom

Вообще вся школа Берлина Бориса Моисеевича это артикуляционная школа и школа фортепианной режиссуры. К сожалению в Гнесинской Академии осталась только профессор Стриковская. А так всю школу разогнали по заграницам, извиняюсь.
Сам Берлин учился у Игумнова, а Игумнов у Зверева, а у Зверева учились Рахманинов, Скрябин, Зилоти. То есть школа действительно сильная. Но она вся вымерла. Учителей нет. Поэтому я и оформила все в диск... Но разве кому чего докажешь? Это же нужно слышать разницу. А у нас на синтезаторах и клавинолах учатся в ДМШ уже поголовно. Разе что услышишь на клавиноле?

Немного подробнее об этой школе. https://stupenikparnasu.wixsite.com/mysite/o-shkole

Здесь я играю на кабинетном рояле Ямаха Ноктюрн ре бемоль мажор, жутко дорогом рояле, с датчиками внутри, из-за которых гремят немного педали, и еще подзвучка велась с общего микрофона в студии. Но звук все равно напоминает синтезатор. :( Все равно все это не совсем живое, как ни крути. Я бы заниматься на таком не стала. Записать быстро без шумов - да. но не заниматься.

Что касается выбора на чем учиться играть,то  однозначно на механическом пианино. А вот если каникулы и надо выехать на дачу, то можно туда и синтезатор взять. Я вот завидую, что сейчас так можно. У меня отдых летний на даче ограничивался одним месяцем с небольшии, остальное время в каникулы я готовила программу к сентябрю дома. :( Поэтому синтезатор в этом смысле я расцениваю как благо лишний месяц побыть на свежем воздухе. :)

----------


## PAN

К слову...)))

----------


## alisa1

Спасибо за ссылку! Очень интересно. Такая же Ямаха (концертная) 2017 года у нас в музыкальной школе поставили. Конечно же, ее звук больше напоминает Стэнвэй, и рояль этот без датчиков. Однако у меня все же сомнения, потому что многое зависит от настройки. Она тембрально настроена мягче, то есть три струны в одном тоне не совсем совпадают по высоте. Если очень постараться и настроить его поточнее, о звук будет более звонким. Рояль этот хороший, конечно. И Блютнеры, хоть и звенят, но тоже своя прелесть есть. Например Моцарта на них играть или барочную музыку. Каждый рояль несет свой уникальный отпечаток эпохи и музыкальной стилистики, в которой писались и исполнялись произведения для фортепиано. Каждый хорош по-своему. Но вы же сами понимаете, какой из них бы я выбрала. :)

----------


## alisa1

Следующее за этим видео тоже забавное. про эволюцию музыки. 
Я тоже считаю, что музыка достигла своего пика в развитии гармонии на Прокофьеве. (Демонстратор делает как раз именно на этом композиторе поворот в обратную сторону.) Дальше Прокофьева ничего слушать просто невозможно. (Я вот например уже и Шостаковича не люблю, что ж поделаешь?) Из-за отказа от благозвучия и возникло движение к примитивизму и всей этой попсе. По больше части виноваты сами композиторы, усложнив свой музыкальный язык до такой степени, что сначала их перестали слушать. А они в наказание неверных слушателей осчастливили всех какофонией Чисто в знак протеста, потому что двигаться дальше некуда в изобретении новых гармоний и мелодий. :) Я просто знаю, что происходит в Консерватории Москвы в классах композиции. Там сами аспиранты говорят так: "Если хочешь вообще перестать писать музыку - поступай на композиторский. Там отучают очень быстро."
Однако все это заблуждение про конец развития музыки. Главная ошибка всех композиторов новой эпохи в том, что они отошли от гармонии и мелодии, что составляет суть музыки вообще - красота и гармоничность. Там где начинается шум - нет места музыке. :(

.

----------

